# Andersen Double Hinged French Door Problem



## tconway (Dec 2, 2008)

*Has this happened to anyone? *

*The 3 point lock on an Andersen double hinged french door bought 2 years ago has a problem. When the door is opened from the outside, the lower catch pushes out. This happens after the door handle is released causing the lower catch to push out and protrude from the door. Then, when the door itself is pushed to close, the lower catch being extended about an inch or so, hits the surface of the opposite door and the door is prevented from closing and bounces back open (often unnoticed while the person walks away). The door handle is the very heavy bronzed type and it seems the momentum from the weight of the handle springing back up when released, causes the bottom catch to push out, as though the handle were pulled up which is the normal way the top and bottom catches are extended. How is this adjusted to prevent the spring of the handle's release from pushing the bottom catch out?*

*Thanks for any help on this. One time the door was left open all night in cold weather because of this. *

*Tim*


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

tconway said:


> *Has this happened to anyone? *
> 
> *The 3 point lock on an Andersen double hinged french door bought 2 years ago has a problem. When the door is opened from the outside, the lower catch pushes out. This happens after the door handle is released causing the lower catch to push out and protrude from the door. Then, when the door itself is pushed to close, the lower catch being extended about an inch or so, hits the surface of the opposite door and the door is prevented from closing and bounces back open (often unnoticed while the person walks away). The door handle is the very heavy bronzed type and it seems the momentum from the weight of the handle springing back up when released, causes the bottom catch to push out, as though the handle were pulled up which is the normal way the top and bottom catches are extended. How is this adjusted to prevent the spring of the handle's release from pushing the bottom catch out?*
> 
> ...


 If you were to call the distributor who sold the door, they will gladly give you a whole new three point lock. which is not at all that hard to install. I have had to replace a few of them that were over 4 years old. BOB.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Bulet; Your answer is better than what I was about to say LOL I was gonna say call Andersen


----------



## MarkC (Nov 4, 2008)

In case you do have any trouble contacting the dealer, this is Andersen Corp's customer service number. They are usually very helpfull.

888-888-7020

MarkC
__________________
Philadelphia Siding Company, vinyl replacement windows and Siding Company


----------



## MatadorMkV (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Guys,
I also have a problem with an Anderson Frenchwood door. The handle drops down and won't stay up. I took the whole thing apart to find that there is a small torsion spring inside the lock mechanism that broke. I called Anderson for a replacement spring...which should be like maybe a buck...and they said I have to purchase the entire mechanism for $172.00!! I'm thinking about looking around at hardware stores or even calling a spring company, but does anyone know off hand where I can find one?

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Hi Russ
How old is the door, I had the same problem and went to my Anderson distributor and told them my problem and They ordered me a new one free of charge, you just need to write down the date of manufacture from the Anderson logo at the corner of the glass. BOB


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

MatadorMkV said:


> Hey Guys,
> I also have a problem with an Anderson Frenchwood door. The handle drops down and won't stay up. I took the whole thing apart to find that there is a small torsion spring inside the lock mechanism that broke. I called Anderson for a replacement spring...which should be like maybe a buck...and they said I have to purchase the entire mechanism for $172.00!! I'm thinking about looking around at hardware stores or even calling a spring company, but does anyone know off hand where I can find one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


Russ, you need to go back where you bought the door and tell them-get the glass date and size of your door and glass viewing area- ask to get hold of your andersen rep from the dealer-usually you get 120 days from the purchase date for free service on initial quality- and you have a 10 year warranty on parts- you could call back to 888-888-7020 and speak to tier two and explain your story-you should be able to get new parts at no charge


----------



## MatadorMkV (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks like I'll give them another try.

I gave this lady all of my info...
The number on the glass...CIG-2 3-92

I even went as far as to give her the part number on the part where the spring is located which is 7174A-41

She put me on hold several times and still said that I have to purchase the entire mechanism. I even explained to her that the whole set-up is under a cover that is accessable by removing a few short phillips head screws...which kind of leads me to believe that you should be able to replace certain parts under the cover.

Almost makes me wish she pulls into her local garage with a faulty spark plug, and the mechanic tells her that she has to purchase a new engine!

Thanks for the reply,
Russ


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but 16-17 years is beyond any parts warranty for that Anderson part.


----------



## EmilyP (Dec 28, 2008)

MatadorMkV said:


> Looks like I'll give them another try.
> 
> I gave this lady all of my info...
> The number on the glass...CIG-2 3-92
> ...


Russ, Sorry Buletbob is totally correct 1992 door is out of warranty doesn't matter if it would 've been anyother window MFR- Pella, Marvin, Kolbe Kolbe, Weathershield, Crestline, 10 years on parts and 20 years on glass- Cars do not have warranties that last that long - 10 years Kia - but at least you can still get parts - most would've had to replace the whole door most MFR's would not have parts or would be out of business


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How does a door bought two years ago have a date 17 years ago? 
tconway? What's the story?
Ron


----------



## MatadorMkV (Jan 10, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> How does a door bought two years ago have a date 17 years ago?
> tconway? What's the story?
> Ron


Ron,
I think you're confusing the original poster of this thread with me. My door is from 1992...the OP's door is two years old.

Well, I just got off the phone with a level two person "Mark" at Anderson and he also said that I have to buy the whole assembly. I don't expect the part to be warranted. I just want to purchase the spring that broke! If anyone can put me in touch with someone that might have this spring, I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cross posts confuse me.
Ron


----------



## MAS (May 3, 2009)

*Same problem*



MatadorMkV said:


> Ron,
> I think you're confusing the original poster of this thread with me. My door is from 1992...the OP's door is two years old.
> 
> Well, I just got off the phone with a level two person "Mark" at Anderson and he also said that I have to buy the whole assembly. I don't expect the part to be warranted. I just want to purchase the spring that broke! If anyone can put me in touch with someone that might have this spring, I would really appreciate it.
> ...



Russ, 

Did you ever solve this problem without having to buy the entire mechanism? I have the same issue with my Frenchwood door and I only need a spring to fix it. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## MatadorMkV (Jan 10, 2009)

MAS said:


> Russ,
> 
> Did you ever solve this problem without having to buy the entire mechanism? I have the same issue with my Frenchwood door and I only need a spring to fix it. I would appreciate any help.


No, not really. We brazed the break, but it doesn't seem to have quite the spring that it had before.

There IS a guy on ebay that sells like a 100 spring assortment of nothing but torsion springs. I was thinking about ordering those to take a chance and see if I can make ONE of them work for me.

By the way...Anderson told me that THEY don't even make the mechanism and that it comes from another company. They can't give me the name of the company either.

I also thought about trying other companies that use the same type of "centering" mechanism to try for a spring.

Sorry I can't be of more help.

Russ


----------



## MAS (May 3, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Russ! I'll do some of my own research and if I find anything I'll let you know.


----------



## Allthunbs (Apr 27, 2009)

MatadorMkV said:


> I also thought about trying other companies that use the same type of "centering" mechanism to try for a spring.


If you look carefully, you'll see that there really are very few unique mechanisms in the marketplace. Take a close look at your lockset and go to Rona/Home Depot/Lowes etc and look at each of the locksets on display. You may just find your lockset, slightly modified, under a different brandname/model number. This will take research. Look for common points on the outside of the lockset. Look for common size, features, protrusions, anything that might betray the contents of the package.

I've found this to be true on many products. Products made by a Taiwan firm carrying as many as 7 brand names in North America (Ridgid, Delta, Jet, BusyBee, SteelCity, Grizzley, King...).

Hope this helps.

Allthunbs


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you have a broken spring, why not look for companies that make springs? If I need a bearing for a craftsman shop vac, I go to a bearing company.
Ron


----------



## Charles Baker (Jun 4, 2009)

*Anderson French Door Replacement Spring*



MatadorMkV said:


> Hey Guys,
> I also have a problem with an Anderson Frenchwood door. The handle drops down and won't stay up. I took the whole thing apart to find that there is a small torsion spring inside the lock mechanism that broke. I called Anderson for a replacement spring...which should be like maybe a buck...and they said I have to purchase the entire mechanism for $172.00!! I'm thinking about looking around at hardware stores or even calling a spring company, but does anyone know off hand where I can find one?
> 
> Thanks,
> Russ


Hi Russ,
I found a supplier for the replacement Anderson Door spring and have a number of them for sale. If you or anyone are interested in purchasing one, please send me an email at [email protected] and I'll ship one out to you ASAP. 6-3-09


----------



## Jiml9 (Oct 11, 2013)

*Any solutions to this problem?*

I know this thread is over four years old, but does anyone know where I can get a spring for the door handle or another solution?


----------



## rodie (Apr 18, 2015)

*Spring for Fruitwood Andersen broken lockset spring*

Has anyone been able to find a replacement spring for the 7174A-41 Multipoint lockset? I noticed eBay has numerous vendors seeing various springs compression, but I lost the broken spring and don't have the dimensions of the needed replacement spring. I too have contacted Andersen and the want to sell the entire lockset for $172., which is too rich for my blood, seeing all I need is a one dollar spring.


----------



## bobbyadle (Jun 22, 2015)

i am having the exact same problem with my torsion spring. it is very accessable to replace but can't get the spring from andersen. spring $1.00 vs door lock mechanism $181.00. any help on locating a spring would be very helpful


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Posting a photo of the spring would help.
I had an issue with the screen latch for the double screen doors on the French doors and just bought a bag of springs from Amazon to replace the broken one.


----------



## klamm49 (Jun 5, 2016)

I just had new Anderson exterior french doors installed. One of the doors will not remain open. If you open the door 90 degrees and release your hand from touching the door, the door starts to slowly close. The other side will remains open. Is there any adjustment I can make to resolve this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

klamm49 said:


> I just had new Anderson exterior french doors installed. One of the doors will not remain open. If you open the door 90 degrees and release your hand from touching the door, the door starts to slowly close. The other side will remains open. Is there any adjustment I can make to resolve this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You may get more response if you start a new thread, this one is old. 

If your door will not stay open chances are the wall is out of plumb. You can make the door stay in one spot if you take the hinge pins out and bend them slightly. If it still doesn't stay open bend the pins a little more.


----------



## t.long (Jun 24, 2020)

OK DIYs. My name's Ted and I'm new here, but had this experience and want to share. The mechanism can be repaired and you can save yourself about $200. My torsion spring in my Frenchwood door broke and I had an early enough model (1995) that still had an access cover on the lock box. I also had the bolt spring break 2 months later and was able to repair it also.

I located the handle torsion spring from a guy who posted on this site over 20 years ago and was able to contact him and he has torsion springs available. Turned out he lives only 30 minutes from me and I was able to go meet him and get a spring.

A word of caution: The handle torsion spring MUST be preloaded when you install it. It is very easy but it MUST be done. If you don’t preload it, when you shut the door and activate the latch lock the first time, you will not be able to unlatch it and the door mechanism will not be accessible because the screws will be covered. Ask me, I know from experience. The only way to get the door open was to carefully saw off the top and bottom latch hooks – not easy. I was so excited when I had the new spring in I didn’t think to try the door BEFORE closing it. All is well though and it is now working –the door pulls in and seals nicely without the latch hooks. If someone really wanted to break in, they’d just break the glass anyway. 

The bolt spring is different and about 3/4” breaks off where it wears on the lever inside the mechanism box. It is made of appx 18 gauge spring wire. To fix it I had a 3/8” long stainless steel ferrule from my fishing tackle that was appx 17 gauge ID. Stainless is not solderable so I mixed a bit of JB Weld and forced it into the ferrule, slid it onto the spring and put the broken piece in the other end and let it dry for 24 hours and voila! If you lose your 3/4” of broken spring then use a 3/4” wire brad with the head ground off. This spring goes on easy and the preload is obvious.

If you can do the repairs it is well worth it in just the fact a new Andersen mechanism will not have an access cover, making repairs near impossible, unless you want the challenge of rivet removal, etc.

Contact information for Charles Baker who can supply you with a spring is: [email protected] or you can contact him by cell at: 231-631-4143. He is readily available and helpful. $25 but worth it, considering the alternative.


----------

